# Lumber in Colorado



## Coloradokevin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey everyone! As you can see by my post count, I'm sort of the new guy around here. I'm just now coming back to woodworking after a long sabbatical from this hobby (frankly, it has been since the end of high school for me, which was over a decade ago).

As such, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with some pretty basic (regional) lumber questions:


1) *Where is a good place to buy lumber in the Denver metro area?* When I last worked on wood I was living in another state, and I don't know anyone in this area who is involved in woodworking that I can ask. Last week I spent half an hour driving to a place that advertised themselves as a full-service lumberyard, only to find out that they don't actually carry ANY wood on-site (If possible, I'd certainly like to pick my boards, rather than ordering them) 

2) *What kind of prices should I expect per b.f. for hardwood lumber in this region?* *I'd like to work with some red/white oak for my first couple of projects, but I have no recent/regional point of reference on this subject.* 

It would be helpful if I could get some idea of what it would cost for both rough and surfaced lumber! 

I know that prices vary regionally, but even having a ballpark figure would be useful (again, it has been over a decade since I've done any wooodworking, and a LOT has changed in our economy in that time). 

_FWIW, I just returned from a trip to HD/Lowes, and if their prices are representative of the overall hardwood lumber market right now, I fear I won't be doing as many projects as I expected! (1x12 red oak was priced at $8.65/linear foot, and it wasn't much better on smaller widths. Granted, these boards were S4S, but still). I know prices go up over time, but those prices would put me at nearly $200 just to build a very simple bookshelf that I'm looking to replace! _


_THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE HELP!_


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea you can't price lumber at the big box, it's too high and they have no selection. A sawmill the price of since you brought up oak will be 1/3 of that. You are right about location and hardwood prices varying, but oak at my mill is $2 bft (or in your example a linear foot on a 1"x12") for "the good stuff"
Others may chime in where they get their lumber if they are in your area, but I would give Scott Wells a call. He is an urban logger in Denver. I had his website bookmarked, but it seems to be down right now (urbanlumberinc) 2552 S. Gilpin St Denver, CO 80210 Phone:303-725-8603 is what I have for his contact info.
I don't know your area, but have contacts for guys in Durango-Westcliffe-Montrose-Boulder-Lafayette...if they are close enough to you.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't speak to the prices of hardwood in your area nor retailers that sell it. But I can assure you with 100% certainty that the box stores are the last place you want to buy hardwood. Their prices are ridiculously high. 

I'd really suggest going to the phone book and calling around and seeing what you can find. Call the lumberyards and ask them what they offer and for some general pricing. If you strike out (which in an area as big as Denver you won't), stop by a cabinet shop or two and nicely ask the owner where a good place to buy hardwood is. If there is a Woodcraft near you they sell wood, but their stock is usually very expensive for no good reason. Your very best bet is to find a local woodworking club and attend a meeting or two. Those guys will know exactly where to get the best deals on the best stock.

Remember, you're going to pay more for sufaced stock and standard dimensions like 1x6's. It is cheaper to buy rough stock, but you need a planer and possibly a jointer depending on the stock you buy. Surfaced stock with nice squared edges is called S4S (surfaced 4 sides). Surfaced stock can also be bought in random widths called S2S1E (surfaced 2 sides, one edge). S2S1E will have a wild edge you cut off at the tablesaw, referencing off the surfaced edge. Rough stock will be straight off the mill's saw and won't be surfaced. That's the cheapest way to go. Around here you can buy rough stock that has been straightline ripped, which gives a fairly workable edge to start with on the jointer.

The stock will be sold by thickness, whether surfaced or rough. 4/4 thickness yields a 3/4" planed/surfaced thickness. 5/4 will give you an inch, and so on.

***Daren posted while I was typing....I'd definitely take him up on his leads/connections***


----------



## Coloradokevin (Mar 25, 2010)

Daren said:


> Yea you can't price lumber at the big box, it's too high and they have no selection. A sawmill the price of since you brought up oak will be 1/3 of that. You are right about location and hardwood prices varying, but oak at my mill is $2 bft (or in your example a linear foot on a 1"x12") for "the good stuff"
> Others may chime in where they get their lumber if they are in your area, but I would give Scott Wells a call. He is an urban logger in Denver. I had his website bookmarked, but it seems to be down right now (urbanlumberinc) 2552 S. Gilpin St Denver, CO 80210 Phone:303-725-8603 is what I have for his contact info.
> I don't know your area, but have contacts for guys in Durango-Westcliffe-Montrose-Boulder-Lafayette...if they are close enough to you.


 
Thanks for the info guys!

Daren, 

I'm actually in Arvada, which is on the NW side of Denver, and only about a 25 minute drive from the near side of the Lafayette/Boulder area. 

Durango/Montrose/Westcliffe are all a few hours from here, so those options wouldn't be quite as practical.

I'm happy to hear that prices at HD/Lowes are not representative of the overall lumber market! While I realize that S4S is a more expensive way to buy lumber (the big boxes here don't seem to sell rough or S2S1E), I was still surprised by the $8.65/lf price they were showing for red oak!




thekctermite said:


> Your very best bet is to find a local woodworking club and attend a meeting or two. Those guys will know exactly where to get the best deals on the best stock.


Never thought of this idea, but it seems like sound advice! Thanks for chiming in


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Coloradokevin said:


> I'm actually in Arvada, which is on the NW side of Denver, and only about a 25 minute drive from the near side of the Lafayette/Boulder area.


Old Time Lumber 303-494-7447
11218 Highway 93, Boulder, CO

T C Woods 303-666-8989 
9776 Arapahoe Rd, Lafayette, CO


----------



## Coloradokevin (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Daren. That will give me a starting place on the quest for lumber!


----------



## jwkwildland (Jan 3, 2012)

*denver sabbatical.*

FYI:
TC Woods is about to move. man i love that place. and thank god they are moving. cant see in there past 4 in the winter.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to move up there in a few years... good to see there are already more choices than we have here.


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome Kevin. You might try Paxton Lumber in Commerce City just off Colo blvd and I-70. They have a decent variety of all the usual domestic hardwoods as well as exotics. Also, you can pick your own boards. I set up a wholesale account with them using a business name I use for real estate investing. They didn't even ask for any proof that I actually had the business. With the business discount, I think I pay around $3.25/bd ft for red oak S3S (I think). Retail is about $4.25 I believe. Just stop at the front desk and ask about the process and where to find their prices. When you pull out boards for inspection, be sure to put them back if you don't buy them. Also, when you take your boards up to the desk to buy, lean them on the wall thing just in front of the front desk, instead of the desk itself. 

Check out their site...
http://paxtonwood.com/

There are a few others in the Denver area but I haven't been to them. Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

Kevin

I'm new to the forum as well but I was in the same boat as you. I've been in CO for 12 years now after living and buying wood in SE PA. I've had very good experiences with Austin Hardwoods on Mississippi, right off I25. 

Their staff is very helpful. The warehouse is huge and I've needed tons of 8/4 maple that was stored 20' of the ground. They are quick to get the forklift and get me the pile to rummage through. 

My needs aren't too exotic, but for standard maple, cherry, walnut, oak, etc... I've found them very good.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## dataman (Feb 25, 2013)

*Hardwood sources in Colorado*

The Springs has: CO Lumber http://www.columber.net/ *3636 N.Stone Avenue Colorado Springs, CO 80907 (719) 389-0100*
Denver has: CS Woods http://www.cswoods.com/ 4355 Monaco St Unit A. Denver, CO 80216 Phone: 303-355-0302

I buy most of my hardwood from CSWoods since they have a place in Gardner also and that is closer to me. 
Ray


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

FYI - The original post is *FOUR YEARS OLD*!


----------



## dataman (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes I saw that and didn't think it would be a problem adding helpful information for anyone coming along in the future. Sorry I upset you.

Finding good sources of hardwood in Colorado has been a bit of a chalenge when I first moved here.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Austin Hardwoods near SantaFe and I25.


----------



## FD3 (Jul 3, 2014)

*CO lumber*



Daren said:


> Yea you can't price lumber at the big box, it's too high and they have no selection. A sawmill the price of since you brought up oak will be 1/3 of that. You are right about location and hardwood prices varying, but oak at my mill is $2 bft (or in your example a linear foot on a 1"x12") for "the good stuff"
> Others may chime in where they get their lumber if they are in your area, but I would give Scott Wells a call. He is an urban logger in Denver. I had his website bookmarked, but it seems to be down right now (urbanlumberinc) 2552 S. Gilpin St Denver, CO 80210 Phone:303-725-8603 is what I have for his contact info.
> I don't know your area, but have contacts for guys in Durango-Westcliffe-Montrose-Boulder-Lafayette...if they are close enough to you.




I live in Erie right off I25, I was hoping you could give me some contacts for local suppliers in my area of north to FC or south as aurora is fine by me. I like exotic woods, Black, Red, White, Imported Oaks, QS preferred, Walnut, Maple of almost any kind, and Mahogany I've also grown to like hackberry. 
Also if you knew a local wood worker that has the right equipment to true all my boards at once i'd be willing to pay be hour or however that may work. 
Needless to say I am knew, However extremely enthusiastic, small projects such as sofa and tables but as my joinery and tools improve as will I. 
Any help is greatly appreciated 
Thank you


----------

